# Dontcha just hate sprinklers?



## Multifaceted (Nov 15, 2017)

Somebody in OC sure did so they dug it straight out of the ground. When the water turns on it's a geyser. Kudos fam. This hole is literally two feet from our tarp.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 15, 2017)

back in high school i was doing my girlfriend on the first hole when the sprinklers turned on...that was a premature finish to that adventure and the end of golf course coitus.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 15, 2017)

When i left Bend i was awoken at 5 AM to sprinklers on the backside of an industrial building facing the tracks. There was nothing to water except pine trees.

The sprinklers sole purppose was to keep people from sleeping there. Assholes....


----------



## rooster831 (Nov 15, 2017)

lol fuck sprinklers

some in nola got me thinkin it was raining


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 16, 2017)

Hahaha! That's one way to deal with them I guess.
God, last time I dealt with sprinklers were in Seattle, it was then that I decided on getting a van. Having to relocate four or five times in the middle of the night while drunk will do that.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 22, 2017)

Spider Tempura said:


> On a side note.. you can use bleach to write messages in grass.. i only say this cuz sprinklers made me think of golf courses and golf courses well they just are one huge canvas begging for art.


that's an epically glorious idea, never crossed my mind! have to consider that!


----------

